

Lugaru Goes Open-Source - kevinh
http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/05/Lugaru-goes-open-source
The Humble Indie Bundle sale is over, and it raised over $1,000,000.  As a result, Wolfire games has released the source code to Lugaru.
======
sp332
It's unclear what licenses will actually be used. It looks like the code is
GPL, and the "assets" are under some noncommercial license. But the "game
data" (beyond demo levels) is not going to be distributed. I think "game data"
means level design, whereas "assets" are models and textures? So you won't get
to play the game, you will have to make your own levels.

------
SingAlong
From this page here: <http://www.wolfire.com/humble>

Almost all games from the Humble Indie Bundle (except World of Goo) have
decided to go opensource.

IMHO the humble indie bundle method is a nice way to launch indie games. Would
be nice if they revamp the bundle every couple on months, so that other indie
developers can participate and make their buck and a little of popularity
before going opensource (if they choose to).

------
aw3c2
_The game assets are included in the snapshot, and can be redistributed for
free, but cannot be resold without our permission._

I am awaiting the final license for the assets. To be honest I expected the
whole game to be free and open-source so one can freely reuse it. This is a
(small) letdown.

~~~
chaostheory
While the engine itself is decent, it's not like you'd want to use the
existing assets anyway if you were building a game of it. I still don't
understand why they went with rabbits instead of people in uniform (samurai,
pikemen, ninjas, ...). It just doesn't feel right.

Besides given their past actions, if you really want to use the assets for a
commercial project I'm sure they'd have a reasonable license for it.

~~~
BoppreH
I thought the idea of rabbits excellent. It's something new, especially
because of the darker mood the game has, and give some passable excuses for
the jumps and throws not break the suspension of disbelief.

I think it fitted quite right.

~~~
cbernini
Usagi Yojimbo is a rabbit samurai, and the plot is really nice
(<http://www.usagiyojimbo.com/>). Rabbits as humanized characters aren't
something original on Lugaru, but yeah, it definitely fitted right.

Lugaru seemed nice to me (actually I ended up donating some bucks and getting
the 5 games, even though they went open), just didn't have time to play them
extensively, except for world of Goo, which is addicting (but that goes for
another thread). :)

~~~
BoppreH
As far as I understand, the game _engines_ went open. Lugaru's characters,
levels, textures, models and story will probably be kept commercial.

I don't think you could play the real Lugaru game without paying or pirating
it.

